# Question flip-top tool stands.



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

To make a flip-top tool stand I have a steel 3/4 inch black pipe (o.d. 17/16) that I am using as my axes. The table is a lamination of four sheets of 2' by 2' half inch plywood with a 17/16 square hole in the center to accept the pipe.

There seems to be three options:

To have the axis fixed to the sides and have the table pivot on the axis.
To have the axis fixed to the table but rotate in the side holes.
To not fix the axis anywhere.

My plan and preference is option 1 using flanges to fix the pipe to the side supports (on the outside). This seems to be structurally the best option. But is having the table rotate around a fixed pipe a mistake? Are there precautions I should take?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I used option 3. No issues.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I used option 3 …


I added a set of washers and a cotter pinon one side between the table and the side just to make sure the table would stay in position on the axle. The axle is, effectively, captive without being anchored to either the sides or the table.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

Hi Don,
#1 in my case, I had picked Shopnotes design. In this picture you will notice I added a 1/4" pin with chains, to each of the katty corners as a means of running threw and to locking that top. In the bottom allowing enough room for the tallest height of ether to rotate i made a drawer. For extra sanpaper, planer blades, wrenches etc on anything pertaing to those two machines. The one thing at the time I never thought of I wished I had made that drawer able to be pulled from both sides,,,also, Shopnotes has come up since their origional design, with a neet design for extension wings that also drop down, I would like to add these on on some day.


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks all for the comments and suggestions and forgive my late reply. I had complete another project first.
I may give my fixed axel idea a go and see how it works. I can always make it free if it does not work out.
Now I must decided on the best option for "pinning" the table in the two positions. There seems to be several options
that must be decided upon before I build the sides.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used a 5/8 inch aluminum bar I had on hand. It fits through a hole in the frame and extends into the table about 5 inches. I used three pieces of 3/4 inch. The bar stock fits in the middle of the three. I just put a filler on each side of it to make a sandwich.









More here.


----------

